
Angular.js announces port for Dart - paulsb
http://news.dartlang.org/2013/06/angularjs-announces-port-for-dart.html
======
rdudekul
The video below the post is a must watch for AngularJS developers. Great set
of enhancements in 1.2. Also excited about that changes to docs & tutorials.

